# Trane RTAA chiller



## gsvrcek (Feb 28, 2012)

*Trane RTAA chiller ice build complete*

<P>I have an RTAA that when commanded to go into ice build mode does not even attempt to start but displays code A101- ice build complete. Supply & return temps are in mid 30'sF and ice termination setpoint is 24F. Pumps are running and valves are open.</P>


----------

